

Email's Friendly Fire - dannyv
http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB119612732031704719.html

======
neilc
"the average corporate email user received 126 messages a day"

Wow, that seems on the high side to me. I realize you typically tend to get a
lot of low-signal mail when working in a corporate environment, but _126_ per
day _on average_ is still a little hard to believe.

------
rms
Anyone tried the ClearContext product mentioned in this article?

